# Posting Photos



## BookStop (Oct 17, 2008)

It seems i post tons of photos, and my problem has never bothered before now,but here goes: How do you get under the 100kb range without shrinking your photos really tiny? I always shrink them, and usually a normal sized photo is under the limit, but not always. This month's challenge has me taking pics way too big to post.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 17, 2008)

You have to use a really tiny camera, silly.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 17, 2008)

I had one, but I lost it in the car.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, the way I do it will probably make the experts laugh, but here goes...

The original size that my camera takes is *1600x1200*. I save that on my hard drive, then open it in "Paint" 
Next I use "Image" - then "Stretch", inputting *48* in both the vertical and horizontal boxes. Save as whatever you want the new name to be, and as a j-peg (v. important!) , and you have a picture of about *600x450*, usually about *95*k, just under the attachment limit.
Now you can attach straight from your drive, or put it into ImageShack or whatever.

Hope this helps! It's a lot easier to do than it is to describe, believe me!

Here's one after the treatment....


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 17, 2008)

Ha! I thought I was the only one who resized photos like that!


----------



## Pyan (Oct 17, 2008)

Naa! Works well, simple...why complicate matters?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 17, 2008)

Ha ha ha. That's a cool photo by the way.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 17, 2008)

Taken without zoom, as well - the way the docks are here, you can park a car practically in the shadow of the bows of a liner moored there. And it's a public park, too...


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 17, 2008)

That's crazy!


----------



## BookStop (Oct 17, 2008)

How do find out how big your pics are in the first place? I just shrunk one of mine that way and it was still huge. then I halved that and I still have 161kb. What the heck am I doing wrong - never had trouble in the past. Maybe I hit something on the cam to make them really big. Here is an example I've shrunk and shrunk until it is under the limit. Does it look too small?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe you should use photobucket...I think that's what most people use? And then link the picture into your post?


----------



## BookStop (Oct 17, 2008)

Keep the help coming, please. I will be back in a couple hours to digest it all. I just got a phne call that an English language used book store is having a grand opening today - I'mm off - yay!


----------



## Pyan (Oct 17, 2008)

BookStop said:


> How do find out how big your pics are in the first place?



Save it to a folder, open the folder (I use "My Pictures" in XP) and hover the mouse pointer over the thumbnail or tile or icon or whatever. After a couple of seconds a little box comes up with dimensions, type and size.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 17, 2008)

3072 x 2304 I guess that is quite large. I'll have a looksee at the camera settings once I figure out how. Do you feel you lose or gain detail when you shrink them this way? My pictures appear sharper when they're smaller, but sometimes the small details shrink so much you can't see them anymore (like my tree's leaves).


----------



## Pyan (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, that's twice the size of mine. Try 25 instead of 48 in my original post.

And you can't have it both ways! If you want the details, you'll have to get closer or use zoom on the original shot, or crop the picture to include the bit you want. I don't think that you lose detail when you shrink them,  but the details become too small to actually see on the screen.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to gush about Photobucket and how great websites like this are for uploading photos. It's free to join, you can resize the pictures when uploading them (although I believe that linking photos from photobucket to hear gets around the size limits anyway) there's a myriad of edit settings that you can use for tinkering with images and you can store loads on there. It's a little extra effort to first upload them to that site and then link them from there, but worth it, I reckon. 

Plus if you post any photos that you don't want hanging around on the site forever, you can just remove the picture from photobucket and the photo disappear...


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 17, 2008)

The only time the 100kb limit is imposed is if you 'attach' your photos.

If you 'hot-link' (legally, please) - the size limit isn't imposed.  However, it is polite to resize the photo so it doesn't stretch the screens out toooo much.

For hot-linking you need either photobucket, flickr (or similar) or your own usable webspace.  Then you can use the


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to resize my photos the way that Pyan has described as well. But I felt that I was loosing too much detail and sharpness. So I also asked for advice, and Hoopy as well as others recommended Photobucket. 

I have tried both Photobucket and Flickr, and I would recommend joining one as it makes posting your pictures very easy, and they keep them high quality but resize them for you. I have never resized a photo when uploading it to either site. Photobucket is nice because it gives you the IMG code right below the photo, and you just copy and paste it into you post and voila!




It automatically resizes it for you so its not _too_ huge to look at.

Flickr is similar but lets you choose a size to display. It's a little more difficult to find the code, but not _that_ hard.  I had to have Cul and Highlander help me figure it out though. 
This is medium size:





this is small:





They have other sizes as well, like Large, and thumbnail.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BookStop (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll look into it - thanks.
Nice pic btw, lady


----------



## Precision Grace (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice photo Lady! Very crisp and vivid colours. Almost (but not quite) enough to make me love Hydrangeas


----------



## Wybren (Oct 17, 2008)

I am going to jump on the Photobucket band wagon, it is very easy to use and you can convert your photos to a variety of sizes without quality loss.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Bookstop and PG!


----------



## ktabic (Oct 20, 2008)

A (potential) word of warning for those using photobucket. When you upload it will automatically resize images if they are to large. Generally, this is not a problem.


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 20, 2008)

I just shove everything into photoshop, even if I don't need any of their layers or retouching. Resizing, cropping, even adjusting the colour is so simple even *I* can do it, and the export section has a special "save for web" setting, slow but effective.


----------

